
COVIDSafe - empressplay
https://github.com/AU-COVIDSafe
======
discordance
This covers the Android and iOS app. The Australian government should also
open source the web services that are used to collect and store the data.

~~~
Humphrey
Yeah, that'd be great but according to [1] they have chosen to not release the
cloud code for security reasons. It does appear that they are just uploading
encounter data to s3, so I suspect it's not necessarily a complicated system.

[1] [https://www.dta.gov.au/news/dta-publicly-releases-
covidsafe-...](https://www.dta.gov.au/news/dta-publicly-releases-covidsafe-
application-source-code)

